# Puppy grooming advice?



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

I am so glad you asked this question! I am heading for a tubby and blow dry for my new little guy this weekend and judging from his response to brushing and combing I'm in for a wrestling match!

I have always groomed my own poodles and don't remember this much resistance but then again, that was years ago.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I've seen "nooses" that are attached to a suction cup that you might could use to keep your little wiggle worm in place for a sink bath. And, you can get a grooming arm that you can attach to the kitchen table, if you'd like. I do find, though, that I like having a dedicated place for grooming set up, so I bought an inexpensive folding table that I use for that purpose. It's so nice to not have to drag everything out and then put it away after each bath. I'm way less likely to put it off this way!


----------



## ParrotMomWantsPoodle (Apr 17, 2018)

Charleeann67:) said:


> I am so glad you asked this question! I am heading for a tubby and blow dry for my new little guy this weekend and judging from his response to brushing and combing I'm in for a wrestling match!
> 
> I have always groomed my own poodles and don't remember this much resistance but then again, that was years ago.


Yay, another puppy mom! How old is yours? LilyMae is almost 4 months.

I had a standard and he did really well with grooming (but he was ~7 months when I got him). So, yeah, I hope this isn't an indication of the future!


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

It's yours and her first time, so expect a fair amount of squirming on her end. It will get better, if that set up works for you, make it work for you.

The squirming will get better once she is used to it, milo still quite detest bath time, so much for a water retriever!!m hahahaha. But the squirming is a whole lot less now at almost a year old. 

If you don't want to get a grooming table, at least get a grooming arm. I think those can be attached to a regular dining table? And it's very easy to put on and take off. I have a grooming table and arm, I can live without my grooming table but I can't bear to part with the arm. I bought a "no sit" harness and it's awesome! 

If she is food motivated, blow dry for a few minutes, then give her a treat and repeat, it might be a long process but she will soon have positive association towards the dryer.

Grooming is such a big part of poodle life that she has no choice but to love it or bear it. But consistency will bear fruit and she will be used to it in no time.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Smaller dogs are sooo wiggly as puppies. Yes, it will get easier! Just bathe her frequently and give her lots of treats. Same with blow drying and brushing--small increments, lots of praise and treats.


----------



## ParrotMomWantsPoodle (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you! This gives me hope. :happy:

Looking at the grooming arms, I don't think they will work on my kitchen island b/c there's not enough edge surface to clamp to. Also, from $40-60, I might as well spring for a grooming table like this one . It doesn't come with a no-sit holder, so how does this one look? 

I'm telling you, the $ I've spent lately! :wilt:


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

asuk said:


> It's yours and her first time, so expect a fair amount of squirming on her end. It will get better, if that set up works for you, make it work for you.
> 
> The squirming will get better once she is used to it, milo still quite detest bath time, so much for a water retriever!!m hahahaha. But the squirming is a whole lot less now at almost a year old.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, I have 3 toys, and really don't like grooming but on occasion have had to. I have the arm no table, and do them in the kitchen sink. They all through a fit when I first got them, but now I have no problem, although they all run when I say lets get pretty with a bath. In the sink I just kept repeating sit and stay in a soft voice so now that is what they do. It gets better

I have a glass top dining room table, and I use the arm with the suction cup, or I can use it on the counter.


----------



## ParrotMomWantsPoodle (Apr 17, 2018)

glorybeecosta said:


> I have a glass top dining room table, and I use the arm with the suction cup, or I can use it on the counter.


Fantastic - I just found this: https://www.amazon.com/Furbulous-Bathing-Grooming-Restraint-Suction/dp/B073QQNM8X 

So glad to hear it will get better! I can use it on my tile back splash, or on the counter top.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

ParrotMomWantsPoodle said:


> Thank you! This gives me hope. :happy:
> 
> Looking at the grooming arms, I don't think they will work on my kitchen island b/c there's not enough edge surface to clamp to. Also, from $40-60, I might as well spring for a grooming table like this one . It doesn't come with a no-sit holder, so how does this one look?
> 
> I'm telling you, the $ I've spent lately! :wilt:


I have that "not sit" harness, the rubber is stiff but I hope it will soften over time.i also duct tape the rubber piece on the back together since I dot understand why it's in 2 pieces. That price is crazy though, I paid less than $20.

IMO a grooming table is a great investment, since poodles require a lot of grooming. I do all grooming,brushing,nail cutting,ear cleaning on the grooming table.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

ParrotMomWantsPoodle said:


> Fantastic - I just found this: https://www.amazon.com/Furbulous-Bathing-Grooming-Restraint-Suction/dp/B073QQNM8X
> 
> So glad to hear it will get better! I can use it on my tile back splash, or on the counter top.


I have the grooming arm to hold the dryer, it is much easier hands free and it is also a suction cup. My 2 other girls are 5 and 6.5 pounds and it works great will all of them


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

ParrotMomWantsPoodle said:


> Fantastic - I just found this: https://www.amazon.com/Furbulous-Bathing-Grooming-Restraint-Suction/dp/B073QQNM8X
> 
> So glad to hear it will get better! I can use it on my tile back splash, or on the counter top.




I have this one in my shower stall where I sit on a little bench to bathe Molly! Works good to keep her in my reach LOL!

'Dog Grooming Stay-N-Wash Tub Restraint'

It's on Ebay ........$3.19 +free shipping (comes from China so will take awhile to get LOL!)


----------



## Caraline (Apr 10, 2018)

Hahaha the first time I bathed Barney I ended up more wet than him. I have a successful improvisation working now, but I don't have problem knees so my setup might not work well.

I do him in the shower where I have a hand held shower rose and I put him in one of those really large plastic tubs, with a few holes punched in the bottom.

What this does is just protect me from getting wet. It contains all the spray. It is a bit like a holey bath  I also use a pvc apron.

As to drying. Well Barney thinks his dryer is Mephistopheles himself but thankfully being a toy puppy I can still hold him in one hand and dry with the other.

My darling hubby also made me a grooming table that I can use those belly straps and nooses with, when it becomes necessary.

Failing that... maybe Barney and I will take our showers together.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I think this is the table that Vita got for Bella. who is a toy. It's only 18" diameter, so it may not work for your pup long term, but the idea might spark something.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001VPAEQS/ref=twister_B0176EPOVW?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

My mini's grew out of my double bowl kitchen sink pretty quickly and graduated to the laundry sink. I've used a variation on Caraline's technique in my bathtub with my girls before. I sat on a stool outside the tub.

As the other PF'ers have mentioned, take it slow, give lots of treats and praise. It'll all come out in the wash


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Too late to edit my previous post but in the interest of accuracy, it may not have been Vita and Bella, but that is the table.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Rose n Poos said:


> I think this is the table that Vita got for Bella. who is a toy. It's only 18" diameter, so it may not work for your pup long term, but the idea might spark something.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001VPAEQS/ref=twister_B0176EPOVW?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


I have this and used this for years it works great and my dogs are 3.5, 5, and 6.5 lbs


----------



## ParrotMomWantsPoodle (Apr 17, 2018)

I wasted no time yesterday spending more money! Yikes. I ordered the suction cup dealibob, a grooming table, and a no-sit haunch holder. 

You've all helped me with bathing ideas! Yeah my kitchen sink is tough. It's a double-sink also. 

I was in a wheelchair for 3 months (was hit by a car and both legs broken, which resulted in the fused ankle) and had all kinds of adaptive equipment around the house. Well I still have a big shower bench in my big shower! (not pretty but comes in very handy). I can scoot that up near the hose and sit next to her. I might as well strip though!

The tub might work also as I could sit on the toilet next to it. Would need to get a good hose though.

That little grooming "turn-table" is the bomb! What a great idea for the wee ones!


----------



## ParrotMomWantsPoodle (Apr 17, 2018)

We managed to fluff her out quite a bit. I see a cut in her near future! She's a 7-lb dandelion now.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been grooming my own poodles plus mom's for the last 13 years, I guerrilla groomed on the floor and in the tub with cheap clippers and a human hair dryer for the first 12 yrs. It wasn't until I got severe back spasms a year and change ago I decided to get real grooming supplies. What a difference.

I will tell you that having an adjustable table is wonderful, it's 18" by 24" it is either can be set up standing height or sitting height.

I have a sprayer in my sink, the sink it's extra deep so much nicer than kneeling by the tub, I am getting older and my body doesn't appreciate the abuse anymore. I am lucky I have toys but I also bathed my mini in my sink, I still get wet I throw a towel on the floor but the pups like to hang the heads over the edge of the sink.

My latest buy is a Aesculap Exacta my goodness although pricey, is a sweet little face and feet trimmer. I rationalized buying it because I have gone through a lot of peanut trimmers they all broke quickly.

Enjoy grooming your pup, it is a time to bond.


----------



## ParrotMomWantsPoodle (Apr 17, 2018)

twyla said:


> \]
> My latest buy is a Aesculap Exacta my goodness although pricey, is a sweet little face and feet trimmer. I rationalized buying it because I have gone through a lot of peanut trimmers they all broke quickly.
> 
> Enjoy grooming your pup, it is a time to bond.


Looks very cool! I have an old Oster Gold A5. It's at least 25 yrs old. I was amazed that it's still working after sitting unused for 8 years. I have my eye on an Andis UltraEdge, but after all these expenses, I'll hold out till I need it!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

twyla said:


> I have been grooming my own poodles plus mom's for the last 13 years, I guerrilla groomed on the floor and in the tub with cheap clippers and a human hair dryer for the first 12 yrs. It wasn't until I got severe back spasms a year and change ago I decided to get real grooming supplies. What a difference.
> 
> I will tell you that having an adjustable table is wonderful, it's 18" by 24" it is either can be set up standing height or sitting height.
> 
> ...


HEY TYWLA! Thanks for the heads up on the Aesculap! I need a new trimmer and this one looks like it is tiny enough for these tiny feet hahaha!!!!


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Well, little Rudy got his first bath and thank goodness he "sort of" put up with me. First the flexible hose I so smugly thought would fit on the faucet of the laundry tub was too big so I had to use a cup to rinse him. Then, even though I had the puppy shampoo and conditioner out and ready, in my distracted state of trying to calm a struggling puppy, I put the conditioner on first! I was so trying to keep water out of his ears and het get the face, and tummy for sure.
Not sure who got wetter! Rudy tolerated the blow dryer pretty well but he still dislikes brushing. Been trying to do some soft brushing every day but even when he's distracted he doesn't like his head brushed.
He's very close to really needing his face shaved and tail, nails clipped and take some of that puppy fluff that is growing off. I have all the equipment, just don't have the arm and harness and may need that for my sanity. For the life of me I cannot imagine how the breeder managed to get his face, feet and tail done! Oh and his ears, he is a fur factory so I asked her what she does. She just wipes out the ear with Opi Otic until 4-4.5 months and then she plucks using the powder and the Opi. Should I be very firm with Rudy in getting this done or wait? I figure I can use the clippers with a comb attachment for his body but it's the struggle with his face. He lets me feel his ears, head, feet and body, no issue but definitely doesn't hold still enough to clip his face. Sorry this is so long.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would stick with things, but also stop if he gets really frustrated. You will benefit more in the long run from him being accepting (at least) if not happy to spend grooming time with you. If you only do two feet one day and two feet the next who cares.

I think the other thing to remember is that groomers who are doing this all day long get lots of practice reading dogs and that they also have a sense of how to project confidence in what they are doing that helps most dogs to relax a bit.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you lily! I always try to remember that I am shaping dog, not forcing him. In so many ways he is so sweet and wonderful! (he sleeps through the night 9 hrs, knows sit and down and plays fetch) Oh and the puppy kisses!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charleeann67:) said:


> Thank you lily! I always try to remember that I am shaping dog, *not forcing him*. In so many ways he is so sweet and wonderful! (he sleeps through the night 9 hrs, knows sit and down and plays fetch) Oh and the puppy kisses!



Yes, think about it as being firm but not bossy or forceful. It sounds like Rudy and you are doing great together.


----------

